# Houston, TX anyone?



## pikachu2012 (Feb 27, 2012)

Hello hello (echo echo)...


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

Hey there...


----------



## 50piecesteve (Feb 28, 2012)

im from Houston if thats what you are asking support groups?? i know of none sorry


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Well, I live in Del Rio. Which is about 5 or 6 hours west of Houston near the Mexico border. Not even any support groups down here, lol.


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

I live near Houston (not in it though)


----------



## mik (Dec 11, 2011)

hello's! I have a house in Houston, outside houston in the country, in galveston, and the valley and I know NOT ONE SINGLE SUPPORT GROUP, I am all over the place and not once have I came across anything, sad......Nice to see another person from Houston though! *waves*


----------



## pikachu2012 (Feb 27, 2012)

Hey everyone yup I'm actually more towards the Katy area but like you said, no groups :


----------



## SweetDonuts (Mar 22, 2012)

Meetup.com has a Shyness & Social Anxiety group. You can join for free.


----------



## Chesterdrawers (Feb 12, 2012)

I've been hoping someone starts up a meetup in the area but nothing yet...


----------



## shybri (Mar 20, 2011)

houstonian here. can't imagine going to a group with a bunch of awkward SA-ers, but it's an intriguing idea.


----------



## LisaLee (Mar 28, 2012)

http://healsocialanxiety.com/HoustonSPASupportgroup.html


----------



## joldges (Nov 8, 2010)

'


----------



## lizdecember (Jul 25, 2012)

My actual residence is near Houston, kinda near Katy actually  . But im currently in central Texas because of university.


----------



## brohuey (Sep 30, 2012)

I live in houston but its semi-ghetto area


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

I'm in Houston, on the west side. Yeah, I've never heard of a single meet-up here, ever. Not sure I could actually live thru something like that, anyway...


----------



## JokerBane (Nov 17, 2012)

Dallas?


----------



## Apollo (Sep 18, 2011)

I'm in H-town. Anyone forming a group?


----------



## Josh2323 (Aug 26, 2012)

I live on the SE side of houston (clear lake city)


----------



## polopez27 (May 5, 2013)

So i guess their are no groups for us eh?


----------



## Jesuszilla (May 26, 2013)

polopez27 said:


> So i guess their are no groups for us eh?


I guess not.


----------

